# Schweppervesense



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Any one know a source for Schwepps Bitter Lemon ?


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazon. Or try your local Distilled spirts distributor.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Doe it have high fructose corn syrup in it?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Dont know Temp, lots of some kind of sugar though. Mixes great with Tequila . I love it but its for the wife ,too many carbs for me.

Thanx Shadow ,but the shipping brings it up to nearly $15 a liter.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

You might want to look for Izze sparkling lemon soda or Fever Tree Bitter Lemon. They may be available at Costco (Izze) or Whole Foods (both). You can also add lemon juice with zest to a good-quality tonic water, since that was essentially the recipe for Schweppes.

Good luck.


----------

